# Scary Movies!



## Edmund (Oct 26, 2009)

I know there is a thread about Halloween in general but I'd like to dedicate this to finding good scary movies. I've decided to have a horror marathon at my place in hopes of seeing at least one really scary movie (because I have been disappointed a lot by the recent lame horror movies I've seen). So what do you suggest watching? Do you like horror movies? and what is your favorite and/or scariest horror movie you have seen? 

Currently on my list for my marathon I have:
Blair Witch Project
28 Days Later (was the sequel any good?)
Shaun of the Dead (yeah it is not scary but it looks pretty funny.)
Alien

So yeah I'd like more. Thanks!

p.s. I'm not putting Saw (any of them) on this list. I saw one (lol Saw I ) and really did not like it. They are overrated in my opinion. Feel free to say you liked it but I'm not watching it.
Thanks again.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Oct 26, 2009)

From the reviews I've read, Paranormal Activity is pretty wicked. A few of my friends who went to see it couldn't even handle it. It's in theaters, so you can't really add it to your marathon, but if you're really in search of a crazy scary movie, you should check that out.

You could add the Scream movies to the list if you're up for a little change. I usually find those more funny than scary, since they aren't exactly the most well made movies. But nevertheless, they're good Halloween movies.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 26, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> From the reviews I've read, Paranormal Activity is pretty wicked. A few of my friends who went to see it couldn't even handle it. It's in theaters, so you can't really add it to your marathon, but if you're really in search of a crazy scary movie, you should check that out.
> 
> You could add the Scream movies to the list if you're up for a little change. I usually find those more funny than scary, since they aren't exactly the most well made movies. But nevertheless, they're good Halloween movies.



Thanks something light might be good if all the others were real scary. 
I was suppose to see Paranormal Activity last weekend but my friend couldn't take me so I might see it on Friday. Not really sure.


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 26, 2009)

One of the first scary movies I have seen out of many was Amityville Horror and it is by far the scariest.
The whole movie had me on edge and jumping out of my seat.
My friends also agree it is very scary, but I must say I was only in 8th grade, so that might of effected my opinion a little. 
I do recommend this if you want to watch and extremely horrifying, truth-based, horror film.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks David! Which one? Because I think there were a few different ones. And the age shouldn't matter I'm only in 9th grade.


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 26, 2009)

Your welcome, and the one I watched was newest one, and it is one of the best movies in general I have ever seen.
I hope you like it.


----------



## Logan (Oct 26, 2009)

The Hills have eyes 2 UNRATED is pretty good. Not too scary, but really gorey. The Grudge (1, 2, and 3) are good. 1 is more funny than scary i think.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 26, 2009)

Cool. Once I get confirmation that this is on On Demand or at my local video store it will be on the list 

Edit: Logan. I don't really want gorey, I'm not a very sick and bloodthirsty person who enjoys that like you are . I think I saw the 2nd Grudge was it about a hospital? or something like that?


----------



## tim (Oct 26, 2009)

The Decent (it was really scary in the cinema, so make sure to watch it on a big screen )
Severance (horror movie with great british humor)

I'll probably add some more to this list once i can recall all the other great movies .


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 26, 2009)

How about the oldies? Some newies are fine, but just some.
Halloween
Friday the 13th
Nightmare at elm Street
It
Urban Legend
Just about all zombie like movies
Carrie

Some films that scared me as a child, but not now.
Chuckie
Scream
I know what you did last summer

Paranormal Activity was good, but not great to me. It definitely leaves you feeling weary about falling asleep though.

There are probably a lot more horror films I forgot to mention.


----------



## Escher (Oct 26, 2009)

28 Days Later is the best zombie movie ever imho.

Other good stuff:

- The Descent
- Creep (a bit trashy though)
- The Shining
- An American Werewolf in London
- Ringu (japanese version - The Ring sucks)
- Shaun of the Dead (hilarious, not really horror )
- Devil's Backbone (Guillermo Del Toro's best film)
- Alien (all of them)
- The Fog (the original is really just funny)
- Silence of the Lambs
- The Omen (the remake is actually pretty good)
- The Wicker Man (extremely odd...)
- Se7en (one of the best movie's ever)
- Dog Soldiers (good, end is a bit more action based though)
- Grindhouse (a Tarantino, so more of a stylish thing)
- Interview with a Vampire (loads of famous actors)
- Texas Chainsaw Massacre (pretty funny actually)
- Ginger Snaps (surprisingly good)
- The Others (I loved it...)
- The Sixth Sense

to name a few 

If you were to add just 3 movies to that list: Se7en, Silence of the Lambs & Alien, though none go in much for the making-you-jump horror.

EDIT: Tim, yes! Severance is brilliant! 
EDIT2: The Fourth Kind is coming out pretty soon, and it looks great.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Oct 26, 2009)

The silence of the lambs is my favorite horror movie. I just downloaded saw IV today and loved it so Edmund you should give Saw another chance. The first two suck but 3 and 4 are awesome, and I look to see 5 and 6 soon. I don't normally go for scary movies because a lot of them are stupid but silence of the lambs and saw are really well made. Carrie was also good if you can get past the fact that it is so old. Also I heard paranormal activity was super creepy so you will want to check that out.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 26, 2009)

@Escher: I really wanted to see the Others so I will probably be watching that. Silence of the Lambs seems like a popular one (and it was filmed in Pittsburgh ). I did not like the Shining, I found it really lame. 
Kickinwing2112: I'm not sure about Saw. I really did not like Carrie when I saw that.

My dad said Alien had some pretty scary moments, and Escher liked that so that will go on the list.

Edit: I missed that Escher had Shaun of the Dead. I'm pretty sure my friend is bringing that one over 



Escher said:


> 28 Days Later is the best zombie movie ever


What about 28 Weeks Later?


----------



## Escher (Oct 27, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > 28 Days Later is the best zombie movie ever
> ...



28 Weeks is worth a watch, and has some great moments, but it's nothing on 28 Days. If you can borrow it, definitely watch it.


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 27, 2009)

I am just giving my 0.2 cents about Paranormal Activity but its not scary its boring so I don't recommend anyone see it don't believe all this hype about it being the scariest movie ever.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 27, 2009)

cubeman34 said:


> I am just giving my 0.2 cents about Paranormal Activity but its not scary its boring so I don't recommend anyone see it don't believe all this hype about it being the scariest movie ever.



Alright tough guy, jk. But what would you say is the scariest movie ever? I just want to know everyone's perspective.

And Escher you've been a lot of help, thanks man.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 27, 2009)

Just to add to an above convo, 28 weeks later isn't NEARLY s good as 28 days later. 28 Days Later is just epic.


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 27, 2009)

Well my favorite scary movie is Silence of the lambs which has been said.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm a big fan of the original Omen and the first sequel to that. 
And I have to agree with you Escher, the Texas Chainsaw Massacre is HILARIOUS. I don't think it would have been nearly as funny if I hadn't seen it with the group I saw it with, but we made it funnier than it actually is.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 27, 2009)

I would also go with some older movies:

- The Serpent and the Rainbow
- The Prince of Darkness
- Alfred Hitchcock's Psycho (original)
- Fire in the Sky (this movie creeped me out, but I was 10 at the time, and I haven't seen it since. I don't know if it would be cheesy, but it's scary as **** for 10 year olds haha)
- Alien (the first movie, and it's more of a suspenseful sci-fi movie, but arguably also scary)

I'll add to this list if I can think of any other good ones.

Chris


----------



## Edmund (Oct 27, 2009)

Very glad I got lucky in choosing 28 Days Later knowing very little about it. It must be pretty good. Silence of the Lambs is now def going the list. I heard Blair Witch Project was the scariest movie ever. Could someone say something about it without ruining the film (not that anyone has done that in this thread)? Thanks!

I really haven't suggested anything! 
I'll suggest The Sixth Sense it was great! One of my favorite movies. It wasn't too scary but I'm not gonna lie I found the soundtrack pretty scary.
Though it was made by the maker of the Sixth Sense I reccomend staying away from the Village. I really did not like it. I haven't seen too many but I did see Carrie and The Shining which have been mentioned. I don't really reccomend either though.


----------



## Dene (Oct 27, 2009)

I haven't seen that many "scary" movies, but I think the worst (as in the scariest) I've seen is The Hills Have Eyes (NOTE: haven't seen the sequel mentioned earlier in the thread).


----------



## Escher (Oct 27, 2009)

Edmund said:


> I heard Blair Witch Project was the scariest movie ever. Could someone say something about it without ruining the film (not that anyone has done that in this thread)? Thanks!



Definitely not the scariest film ever. I don't like it much, but it had a couple of pretty good bits. I would include it in your marathon for completeness though, it's very famous and basically a sub-genre of it's own.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 27, 2009)

I talked to my Latin teacher he says I have to add The Ring and The Exorcist. Any opinions on these ones guys? 
Thanks.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 30, 2009)

Just bumping my own thread to ask for any last minute suggestions, sorry. List of movies (probably in this order): Blair Witch Project, 28 Days Later, The Haunting in Connecticut(maybe), The Ring or The Unborn (deciding between those) and finishing it with Shaun of the Dead (just for fun).


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 30, 2009)

Oooh! Ooh! Oooh! Here's some of the scariest movies I've ever seen:

-The Knowing
-Terror Tower 13

Yep, I've never seen an actual scary movie.

This is so funny, I was getting spammed on youtube to a scary movie video. On it you were supposed to reply with your favourite scary movie. Anyway I put down movies like Lord of the Rings, & Harry Potter. It was really funny because the guy who made the video got really angry.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm ashamed of you all. The Exorcist wasn't mentioned until post #24! I will second The Omen also. The Wicker Man wasn't scary, just...creepy. I liked it a lot.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Oct 30, 2009)

Quarantaine was rly scary imo


----------



## Edmund (Oct 31, 2009)

@Cyrus: The Knowing? lol


----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 31, 2009)

The Strangers is pretty darn scary.
I just watched "When a Stranger Calls" (the 2006 one), and I do not recommend it, not that scary.


----------



## Kian (Oct 31, 2009)

Escher said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



If you want to be really scared, watch "28 Days". That movie was terrifying in whole different sort of way...

Seriously, why has something not been done about Sandra Bullock still being free to make movies?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 1, 2009)

My friend was pretty tired and junk so all we watched was Blair Witch and The Haunting in Connecticut. Blair Witch Project was serious lamesauce, in my opinion but Haunting in Connecticut was decent. Tonight I might watch Shaun of the Dead/ 28 Days Later because I really want to.


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 5, 2011)

*The Horror Movie Thread*

So I'm a really big fan of horror movies (other movies too, but this is the Horror Movie thread), and I thought I would bring this thread to this forum.

So, basically, the point of this thread is to talk about horror movies. What are your favorites? What have you seen recently? Junk like that.


----------



## insane569 (Dec 5, 2011)

Has anyone here seen every saw movie?


----------



## whauk (Dec 5, 2011)

my favourites: the mist and 1408

the rest is mainly not horror or starts getting boring during the last 30 minutes.


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 5, 2011)

whauk said:


> my favourites: the mist and 1408
> 
> the rest is mainly not horror or starts getting boring during the last 30 minutes.


1408 was pretty good. I haven't watched The Mist yet.
What do you mean "the rest"?



insane569 said:


> Has anyone here seen every saw movie?


Yes, me. I actually just started re-watching the entire series. (Finished SAW II today).
When i was watching the first one (yesterday), I actually realized it's not a horror movie at all. It's more of a crime/psychological thriller.


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 5, 2011)

Jeepers Creepers.


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 5, 2011)

zmikecuber said:


> Jeepers Creepers.


Lol, this is one movie I really need to watch already.


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 5, 2011)

AgentKuo said:


> Lol, this is one movie I really need to watch already.


 
second one is better. though I havent seen all of that.... so I would reccommend watching the second and then the first. lol jk. haha

I like how the creeper isnt cgi, hes a full monster job, so it feels alot more realistic and less cheesey.


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm actually watching Scream 4 right now.  
The Scream series is a childhood favorite of mine. I guess I'm more of a slasher kind of person. Gore may only appeal to me, if I want to be disgusted rather than scared. Also, I may be alone on this boat, but I enjoy some remakes as well as the originals. Even if they are B-rated cheesy horror films.


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 5, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> I'm actually watching Scream 4 right now.
> The Scream series is a childhood favorite of mine. I guess I'm more of a slasher kind of person. Gore may only appeal to me, if I want to be disgusted rather than scared. Also, I may be alone on this boat, but I enjoy some remakes as well as the originals. Even if they are B-rated cheesy horror films.


the Scream series is also one of my favorite horror movie series'. I started watching horror movies a lot later than a lot of my friends/accquaintences did (around the beginning of high school, as opposed to in middle school), so I don't really have the memories of my childhood. Needless to say, I'm a huge fan now. I'm not really into one type of horror movie over others, but I really like exorcism movies, and movies that feel claustrophobic, or trapped. You're also not alone on liking remakes. I absolutely hated the original Friday the 13th, but I thought the remake was pretty good. And I thought the A Nightmare on Elm Street remake was also very good (not necessarily better than the original, but still good.)

Do you guys want me to post a list of all the horror movies I've seen? (it's kind of a long list).


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 5, 2011)

kindof off topic, but you should read An Exorcist Tells His Story if you like exorcist things. cept that book is written by the vatican's top exorcist... soo yeah. makes it more interesting though.

and yes, you should make a list of all the horror movies you've seen.  heh heh

btw, have you seen Child's Play? Ive heard of it... looks pretty interesting.


----------



## irontwig (Dec 5, 2011)

Of the top of my head:

The Exorcist
Evil Dead
The Thing (John Carpenter's haven't seen the older version)
Phenomena (Dario Argento, great ending)
Braindead (Wall to wall splattstick gore by Peter Jackson)
Ebolah syndrome (Pretty disgusting, but silly)
Dawn of the Dead
The Return of the Living Dead
The Fly (Cronenberg)
Video Nasties: Moral Panic, Censorship & Videotape (Not a horror movie, but a great documentary on the British video nasty scare of the 80s)

Slashers is not really my cup of tea.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 5, 2011)

I think I posted a thread like this a couple years back but whatever.

Personally I've never seen anything that really scared me in movies, and I actually wish I was scared more easily by movies, that makes it more fun.


----------



## mycube (Dec 5, 2011)

I love Texas Chainsaw Massacre and The Exorcist. Real Horror Movies 
and Zombieland. But it has a lot of humour in it.
But I like the most horror movies


----------



## Simboubou (Dec 5, 2011)

About Saw : I LOVED the first one. Quite a masterpiece. I saw the second one and was like "This one is really bad". Then I saw the third one and was like "Hey, saw II wasn't THAT bad". I saw the fourth one and was like "Okay, it's not too late to end this joke". I thus didn't watch the others, and keep on recommending SAW to my friend and telling them to stay away from the others.

My favourite horror would probably be Psycho. Imediately followed by John Carpenter's The Thing (special effects of the 80s were the best).


----------



## Owen (Dec 5, 2011)

I do not understand why anyone would want to see a scary movie. Fright is a negative feeling, and is best avoided.


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 6, 2011)

zmikecuber said:


> kindof off topic, but you should read An Exorcist Tells His Story if you like exorcist things. cept that book is written by the vatican's top exorcist... soo yeah. makes it more interesting though.


I'll look into it.



> and yes, you should make a list of all the horror movies you've seen.  heh heh


It will be posted at the bottom



> btw, have you seen Child's Play? Ive heard of it... looks pretty interesting.


Yes. It's definitely not one of my favorites, but I did enjoy it.

Alright, here are the lists: (This is roughly every horror movie I've ever seen)

Horror movies I enjoyed:


Spoiler



(1974) The Texas Chain Saw Massacre 
(1976) The Omen
(1979) Alien
(1984) A Nightmare on Elm Street 
(1985) A Nightmare on Elm Street Part 2: Freddy’s Revenge
(1987) A Nightmare on Elm Street 3: Dream Warrior’s
(1998) A Nightmare on Elm Street 4: The Dream Master
(1989)A Nightmare on Elm Street 5: The Dream Child
(2010) A Nightmare on Elm Street
(2011) The Thing
(1982) John Carpenter’s The Thing
(1986) Deadly Friend
(1987) The Lost Boys
(1988) Beetle Juice
(1988) Child's Play
(2004) Seed of Chucky
(1989) Pet Semetary
(1990) Repossessed
(1992) Dead Alive
(1996) Scream 
(1997) Scream 2
(2000) Scream 3
(2011) Scream 4
(1997) Campfire Tales
(1997) I Know What You Did Last Summer
(1997) Cube
(2002) Cube 2: Hypercube
(2004) Cube Zero
(1998) Urban Legend
(2000) Urban Legends: Final Cut
(2005) Urban Legends: Bloody Marry
(1999) Idle Hands
(2000) Final Destination
(2003) Final Destination 2
(2005) Final Destination 3
(2009) The Final Destination (Final Destination 4)
(2011) Final Destination 5
(2002) May
(2002) Cabin Fever
(2009) Cabin Fever 2: Spring Fever
(2002) Queen of the Damned
(2002) The Ring
(2003) Freddy vs. Jason
(2003) Oldboy
(2003) House of 1,000 Corpses
(2003) Wrong Turn
(2003) Gothika
(2004) SAW 
(2005) SAW II
(2006) SAW III
(2007) SAW IV
(2008) SAW V
(2009) SAW VI
(2010) SAW: The Final Chapter
(2004) The Grudge
(2006) The Grudge 2
(2004) The Village
(2005) Red Eye
(2005) Hide and Seek
(2005) Land of the Dead
(2005) The Exorcism of Emily Rose
(2005) Cry Wolf
(2005) The Amityville Horror
(2005) Hospitality
(2005) Wolf Creek
(2006) Blackwater Valley Exorcism
(2006) Monster House
(2006) The Woods
(2006) Unknown
(2006) Are You Scared. 
(2006) Silent Hill
(2006) The Zombie Diaries
(2006) The Hills Have Eyes
(2006) Kraken: Tentacles of the Deep
(2006) The Omen
(2006) Slither
(2007) Vacancy
(2007) The Hitcher
(2007) Seed
(2007) Captivity
(2007) WΔZ (The Killing Game)
(2007) 1408
(2007) Trick ‘r Treat
(2007) Funny Games
(2008) Mirrors
(2008) Eden Lake
(2008) The Happening
(2009) Splice
(2009) Jennifer's Body
(2009) Laid to Rest
(2009) Orphan
(2009) Zombieland
(2009) After.Life
(2009) The Uninvited
(2009) Friday the 13th
(2009) Stan Helsing
(2009) Suck
(2009) The Last House on the Left
(2010) Frozen
(2010) My Soul to Take
(2010) Devil
(2010) The Last Exorcism
(2010) Piranha 3D
(2010) Let Me In
(2011) The Rite
(2011) Don’t Be Afraid of the Dark
(2011) Roadkill (Scy-Fy original)


Horror movies I didn't enjoy:


Spoiler



(1980) Friday the 13th 
(1986) Critters
(2002) The Eye (“Gin gwai”)
(2005) DeVour
(2005) White Noise
(2005) Tamara
(2005) Boogeyman
(2005) 2001 Maniacs
(2005) The Skeleton Key
(2005) Hostel 
(2007) Hostel: Part II
(2007) Dead Silence
(2007) Halloween 
(2007) Paranormal Activity
(2008) The Strangers
(2008) Pathology
(2009) The Collector
(2009) The Unborn
(2009) Drag Me to Hell
(2009) The Haunting in Connecticut
(2010) The Crazies
(2010) Insidious
(2010) Shutter Island


And, just because I already have the lists made:
Horror movies I plan to watch:


Spoiler



(1959) The House on Haunted Hill
(1963) The Haunting
(1967) Hillbilly’s in a Haunted House
(1972) The Last House on the Left
(1975) Salo: or the 120 Days of Sodom
(1977) Suspiria
(1977) House
(1980) House on the Edge of the Park
(1980) The Changeling
(1981) The Beyond
(1981) My Bloody Valentine
(1986) House
(1987) The Gate
(1987) Nekromantik
(1987) In a Glass Cage
(1991) Freddy’s Dead: The Final Nightmare
(1991) Nekromantik 2
(1994) New Nightmare
(1994) Pumpkinhead II: Blood Wings
(1994) Aftermath
(1997) Bleeders
(1998) Pumpkinhead
(1999) House on Haunted Hill
(1999) The Haunting
(1999) The Blair Witch Project
(1999) Sleepy Hallow 
(1999) Audition
(2000) The Cell
(2004) Gamebox 1.0
(2005) The Devil’s Rejects
(2005) Penny Dreadful 
(2005) A History of Violence
(2006) Silent Hill 
(2006) Pumpkinhead: Ashes to Ashes
(2006) Penny Dreadful 
(2006) Pan’s Labyrinth
(2006) Dark Ride
(2007) 30 Days of Night
(2007) Drive-Thru
(2007) The Hills Have Eyes II
(2007) Return to House on Haunted Hill
(2007) The Haunting Hour: Don’t Think About It
(2007) Pumpkinhead: Blood Feud
(2007) The Mist 
(2007) Joshua
(2007) The Poughkeepsie Tapes
(2007) Inside
(2008) The Eye
(2008) Mirrors (again)
(2008) Home Movie 
(2008) The Haunting of Molly Hartley
(2008) House 
(2008) Deadgirl
(2008) Martyrs
(2009) My Bloody Valentine
(2009) Smash Cut
(2009) The Cell 2
(2009) The Stepfather 
(2009) Antichrist
(2009) The Human Centipede
(2009) Kill Theory
(2010) Nine Dead
(2010) Mirrors 2
(2010) Contagion
(2010) The Wolfman
(2010) Tucker & Dale Vs. Evil
(2010) 2001 Maniacs: Field of Screams
(2011) Fright Night 
(2011) The Human Centipede II
(2011) The Innkeepers
(2011) Megan is Missing
(2011) Season of the Witch


Also, about the SAW series, I, IV, V, and VI are all excellent. III is good the first time. II is terrible. And VII (The Final Chapter) was good, but is a terrible finale to the series.


----------



## irontwig (Dec 6, 2011)

AgentKuo said:


> And, just because I already have the lists made:
> Horror movies I plan to watch:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Those I've seen:

Good:
(1972) The Last House on the Left
(1977) Suspiria
(1980) The Changeling
(2009) Antichrist
(2009) The Human Centipede

Good, but silly:
(1977) House
(1981) The Beyond
(1986) House 
(1999) Audition

Pretty bad:
(1980) House on the Edge of the Park
(2007) The Mist
(2008) Martyrs (tbh mostly boring) 
(2011) The Human Centipede II


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 6, 2011)

Owen said:


> I do not understand why anyone would want to see a scary movie. Fright is a negative feeling, and is best avoided.


 
I love your comments lol.


----------



## Thompson (Dec 6, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Those I've seen:
> 
> Good:
> (1972) The Last House on the Left
> ...



You sicko


----------



## garcijo (Dec 6, 2011)

I love every movie related to zombies, doesn't matter if it sucks


----------



## 4. (Dec 7, 2011)

Ringu. /thread

Just kidding.... I like crappy american remakes. Most of them are so bad that they are actually good.


----------



## irontwig (Dec 7, 2011)

Thompson said:


> You sicko


 
Come on, man. I just thought that it was a decently put together film.


----------



## Godmil (Dec 7, 2011)

I get really freaked out by Ghost stories... so the only horror films that I thought were actually scary were Ringu, Ringu 2, and Dark Water (Japanese). I wont see things like Paranormal Activity cause I know I wont handle it well.
I really like 80's horror like Nightmare on Elm Street and The Thing, and Brian Yuzna and Cronenburg style stuff, oh and Day of the Dead - really high concept stuff with themes.
I love comedy/gore/horror, like Evil dead, and Peter Jacksons early work (Bad Taste is still my fav film).
I can't however watch something like Human Centepede (despite hearing that the first one is actually well made and quite subtle), it's just the idea makes me totally sick - though I'm certain it's worse in my mind that it could possibly be on film.


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 7, 2011)

Godmil said:


> I get really freaked out by Ghost stories... so the only horror films that I thought were actually scary were Ringu, Ringu 2, and Dark Water (Japanese). I wont see things like Paranormal Activity cause I know I wont handle it well.


Paranormal Activity is boring. Nothing else. It's bad actors, acting badly filming themselves do boring stuff, and then they try to scare you at the end, which doesn't work, because there are constant reminders that it's a movie, and none of it's real.


> I really like 80's horror like Nightmare on Elm Street and The Thing, and Brian Yuzna and Cronenburg style stuff, oh and Day of the Dead - really high concept stuff with themes.
> I love comedy/gore/horror, like Evil dead, and Peter Jacksons early work (Bad Taste is still my fav film).


If you like comedy horror, you should check out Idle Hands. Hilarious movie.


...I still need to get around to watching The Human Centipede. I watched some of it, but didn't finish...now that everyone continues to say it's great, I really want to finish it.

On the note of Paranormal Activity, another movie which everyone (not necessarily on here) seems to be saying is really scary and good is Insidious. But the exact opposite is true. The story is terrible, and the movie is just bad, and not scary at all. (Don't get me wrong, I like horror movies that aren't scary, it just bugs me that everyone's saying it's super scary, when it isn't.)


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 7, 2011)

This movie looks pretty interesting:
IMDB Page





Also, it has a Rubik's cube house on the poster.


----------



## Godmil (Dec 7, 2011)

ooh, written by Joss Whedon. I'll keep an eye on that one


----------



## Escher (Dec 7, 2011)

AgentKuo said:


> On the note of Paranormal Activity, another movie which everyone (not necessarily on here) seems to be saying is really scary and good is Insidious. But the exact opposite is true. The story is terrible, and the movie is just bad, and not scary at all. (Don't get me wrong, I like horror movies that aren't scary, it just bugs me that everyone's saying it's super scary, when it isn't.)


 
The first 50 or so minutes of that film was awesome - really atmospheric, lots of clever little touches and a really excellent style. Then suddenly it turned ****, the last 40 minutes was incredibly painful... I ended up leaving the cinema early.


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 7, 2011)

Escher said:


> The first 50 or so minutes of that film was awesome - really atmospheric, lots of clever little touches and a really excellent style. Then suddenly it turned ****, the last 40 minutes was incredibly painful... I ended up leaving the cinema early.


 You seriously enjoyed part of it? I hated every second of it. It was just boring, and the characters were so unbelievable.


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 8, 2011)

I just posted that. lol

Has anyone seen Fermat's Room? I really want to, but I don't currently have any way of watching it. It's not technically horror, but it kind of is in a way.


----------



## Athefre (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow 

Deleted.


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 8, 2011)

Athefre said:


> Wow
> 
> Deleted.


 Lol, how do you delete posts?


----------



## Cuberty (Dec 8, 2011)

I heard Justin Bieber: Never Say Never is really scary.


----------



## Athefre (Dec 8, 2011)

AgentKuo said:


> Lol, how do you delete posts?



Edit -> Delete.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Dec 8, 2011)

Cuberty said:


> I heard Justin Bieber: Never Say Never is really scary.


 The 3D version made me poop my pants I was so scared.


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 8, 2011)

Athefre said:


> Edit -> Delete.


 Cool, thanks.



Cuberty said:


> I heard Justin Bieber: Never Say Never is really scary.


Aw, come on, none of this nonsense in this thread.


----------

